

Amazon expands frustration-free packaging - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/amazon_expands_frustration-free_packaging_ahead_of_holidays.html?ana=from_rss

======
jws
I hope they expand frustration-free product search next.

 _Just a rant, move on unless you want to join in…_

If I click the amazon-prime box, then I only want to see amazon-prime
merchandise. I don't want to see the prices if I bought the part at
AffliateCo's and paid heaven knows what for shipping, or the odd product that
isn't even available for prime shipping but maybe you really want to sell
anyway. Show me your price and the things you ship so I can choose.

And when I search for USB keyboard mouse combos, don't sneakily slip a PS/2
one into the results. I loathe you every time I see that misbeboughtten box on
my extra gear shelf.

~~~
timcederman
You know how easy Amazon returns are, right?

------
tibbon
I've always wondered why companies spend so much money on making packaging
that requires a sword to open? I guess it ships better and has less theft of
internal parts. From what I've seen products from Japan generally have a clear
way to open them (little tear-away tab), but American products are made to
need a chainsaw.

~~~
pchristensen
It's so it looks nice on the shelf - you want every piece to be visible and
tastefully displayed but hard to steal. Once it has been bought, dealing with
the packaging is your problem.

This serves no purpose for something bought online, hence Amazon as the
driving force. Toys R Us would never push for it because they want attractive
packages that sell.

~~~
joezydeco
The trend has also been to make the toy actually available to operate from
inside the packaging.

So there are all these intricate ways of tying certain parts down but letting
others stay free, all while a hidden microswitch is held down by another piece
of plastic to cripple the toy in a demonstration-only mode with less battery
wear. Oh yeah, let's not forget the preinstalled batteries. Wanna bet the
Amazon toys have none included?

------
mrtron
I just ordered 5 books.

They came in one tiny custom box that was folded over the books. The only
waste was a minimal amount of cardboard. From an environmental perspective I
would support giving businesses some form of tax credit for minimizing waste
and packaging.

Pressure from large distributors will help force every company to comply.

